# Carefresh bedding?



## Critterina (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm wondering if carefresh bedding is safe for a hedgehog. If not, I've read around and it seems aspen chips is a good choice, so should I go with those?


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Carefresh and aspen are both _ok_, but most people here use fleece liners. They are more cost effective and safer. You can use multiple layers and sew it, but the simplest thing to do is buy fleece from a fabric store and cut it to the size of your cage.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm by means no expert, but I can offer some advice.  I also recently was going to try Carefresh bedding, but people let me know that it can be a cause of dust, can harbor mites and it's reeeeally hard to get off of material (clothing, blankets, etc). I think aspen shavings are fairly safe. You have to make sure it's kiln dried, though. One issue I can think of is that they can poke their eye or somewhere else that's not comfortable. A lot of people here on the forums (myself included) just use fleece spread across the bottom of the cage. Less cost and no chance of anything bad happening. Just make sure there are no loose threads so a leg can't be caught or anything.


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Fleece liner is the most popular way to go, not to mention it's probably the safest route to go. Plus it's always fun to get different patterned fleeces to change things up in the cage. :lol: 
I'm a dork, but it's all good.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf arrived with Carefresh. It made me crazy for the 3 days I used it. Got everywhere...stuck to everything...entire load of laundry had little purple and yellow shmegleys...still find the stuff 6 weeks later. :evil: 

Never tried wood shavings but loves my fleece.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

We use cotton towels on the bottom of Ralph's cage with kitchen towel over the top in the places he likes to poop. In his house he has a fleecy blankie to snuggle into.

We used aspen shavings to start with and they stuck to everything like cement, we ended up throwing out some fleecy blankets as it was just too much trouble to try and get the shavings off the fleece.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Col. Mustard had Carefresh bedding when she first came, all the pictures I have from her during her first week here, she has all this blue pieces stuck to her quills. It was such a pain, fleece/flannel is much better.


----------

